# Hublot cleaning



## nicky7

Hi guys,

I'm new here and I just got a hublot big bang black magic for my 21st birthday. 

I would appreciate all of your professional advice on how you would go about cleaning a ceramic watch. I wear it almost everyday and sometimes the weather is so hot and the back of the watch is subjected to alot of sweat. Also, sometimes after eating there may be oil stains which get stuck on the face. I clean it regularly with a cloth provided but I think that doing so may not be enough?

Should I rinse it?

Best regards,
Nic


----------



## amr_sindi

Hey Nicky,

Congrats on your Black Magic and on turning 21! I started young as well 

Feel free to rinse your watch. i clean mine with water, a touch of dishwasher soap, then finish the edges with some cu-tips.

Try to avoid getting soapy water near the or crown, as it is thinner than normal water and may leak through the gaskets.


----------



## philskywalker

I am currently looking for a Black Magic. What are your opinions? Worth the money or no?


----------

